

How the turtle got its shell, a not-so ‘Just So’ story - japaget
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/06/25/how-the-turtle-got-its-shell-a-not-so-just-so-story/

======
japaget
A Wikipedia article
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pappochelys](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pappochelys))
gives more details and links to the paywalled article in Nature.

